# Bavarian Bier Cafe Brisbane



## Bribie G (23/11/10)

I see there's a Bavarian (that's Bavarian not Belgian) Bier Cafe just been snuck in on us at Eagle Street Pier. 
Anyone been there yet? Is it new or has it just slipped in under my radar?

Almost as good as getting a JS in town in its own way.


----------



## Mattese (23/11/10)

BribieG said:


> I see there's a Bavarian (that's Bavarian not Belgian) Bier Cafe just been snuck in on us at Eagle Street Pier.
> Anyone been there yet? Is it new or has it just slipped in under my radar?
> 
> Almost as good as getting a JS in town in its own way.




Damn. I'm going for a walk to investigate. I've not seen it before, but that place has been a hive of contstruction activity for a few months now.

Will report back.

Signing off.


----------



## argon (23/11/10)

BribieG said:


> I see there's a Bavarian (that's Bavarian not Belgian) Bier Cafe just been snuck in on us at Eagle Street Pier.
> Anyone been there yet? Is it new or has it just slipped in under my radar?
> 
> Almost as good as getting a JS in town in its own way.




excellent.. and just round the corner from the Belgian. Will have to stop in there next i'm in the CBD


----------



## MarkBastard (23/11/10)

Nice


----------



## Moz (23/11/10)

Cool. I might need to head over for a sample one afternoon.


----------



## Mattese (23/11/10)

I didn't pop in for a drink today, mainly due to the plyboard all over the place. There are signs up saying that it is open, so I will pop down when I have a little more time. Its up the esculator near where the Maccas used to be.

Will go for lunch tomorrow and see what they have on tap.


----------



## WSC (23/11/10)

Mattese said:


> I didn't pop in for a drink today, mainly due to the plyboard all over the place. There are signs up saying that it is open, so I will pop down when I have a little more time. Its up the esculator near where the Maccas used to be.
> 
> Will go for lunch tomorrow and see what they have on tap.


They have the usual German beers hofbrau dunkel which was my pick.


----------



## tallie (23/11/10)

I went last Friday night, and it was packed. It took ages to get served, but I guess they were having some teething problems. It did get a bit better as night went on and the crowd got a bit smaller.

I'd been to the one in Manly (NSW) a couple of weeks ago, and from what I could remember, the menus were practically the same. The beers aren't cheap ~$11 for 500ml & $22-23 for a litre, but they tasted reasonably fresh and taken care of. Most of the mains on the menu were around the $25-30 mark and were decent sized portions.

I reckon they'll do well there up until xmas, but I found myself wondering about the sustainability in the long run. I'd personally go to the German Club for more variety given the choice, but I could also easily see myself stopping in for a pint & pretzel whenever I'm in the area.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## argon (23/11/10)

$11 for less than a pint... No thanks. Funny how relative costs change once you've got 4 beers on tap at home!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/11/10)

Mattese said:


> I didn't pop in for a drink today, mainly due to the plyboard all over the place. There are signs up saying that it is open, so I will pop down when I have a little more time. Its up the esculator near where the Maccas used to be.
> 
> Will go for lunch tomorrow and see what they have on tap.



Where the Maccas "used to be" ? do you mean it's gone. What about rowers? oh lord what is the world coming too!


----------



## MarkBastard (23/11/10)

argon said:


> $11 for less than a pint... No thanks. Funny how relative costs change once you've got 4 beers on tap at home!



Funny how if I was drunk I'd probably pay the $11 without thinking about it but if I'm buying ingredients for a brew I suddenly turn into a tight-arse.


----------



## Shed101 (23/11/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Funny how if I was drunk I'd probably pay the $11 without thinking about it but if I'm buying ingredients for a brew I suddenly turn into a tight-arse.



How true.

I'm on Eagle Street everyday so i'll be dropping in soon  

nb: the Pig & Whistle on Eagle St has a LC single batch tap which the barman claims has IPA in it!!! Presumably this fairly old. They also have S&W Kellebier for $10/pint at the mo.


----------



## winkle (23/11/10)

I sense a cunning plan - take wife there , buy a pint, react with shock and horror, state that I can make 20 litres for $30.
I reckon I can re-start the "Think of the money I'm saving" argument for at least a few more laps.
$11 well spent :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/10)

Two years ago the prices at Manly were $18 a litre. Seems to have gone up way beyond the rate of inflation - bit of gouging going on here by the sounds.


----------



## Shed101 (23/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Two years ago the prices at Manly were $18 a litre. Seems to have gone up way beyond the rate of inflation - bit of gouging going on here by the sounds.



Cor the cheek of it ... and Brisbane's way closer to Bavaria too!


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> nb: the Pig & Whistle on Eagle St has a LC single batch tap which the barman claims has IPA in it!!!



Damn that area of the CBD is looking bloody tempting now! I was only there last week too but only went to the belgium.


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/10)

Off topic but the Elephant & Wheelbarrow seem to be going out of all their foreign beers, just BUL available and the Tetleys, Old Spec, Bombardier fonts disabled. Maybe waiting for the next container to land. Hopefully.


----------



## Phoney (24/11/10)

There's half a dozen of them around Sydney now...

Bier menu here:

http://www.bavarianbiercafe.com/pure_bier/


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Off topic but the Elephant & Wheelbarrow seem to be going out of all their foreign beers, just BUL available and the Tetleys, Old Spec, Bombardier fonts disabled. Maybe waiting for the next container to land. Hopefully.



My mate got refused entry there hahahaha. Imagine getting refused entry at that place...


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/10)

Probably he wasn't wearing gay enough shoes. I go in the daylight hours - no bouncers then. :lol:


----------



## Mattese (24/11/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> My mate got refused entry there hahahaha. Imagine getting refused entry at that place...




Probably less embarrassing than being refused exit from that place...


----------



## Snowdog (25/11/10)

So... what's the taplist?


----------



## tallie (25/11/10)

Snowdog said:


> So... what's the taplist?



http://www.bavarianbiercafe.com/pure_bier/


----------



## J Grimmer (25/11/10)

looks like a lovely place to have a beer after work. mental note about the shoes though.


----------



## Will88 (25/11/10)

I haven't had a hofbrau dunkel in over 3 years... definitely going to drop by this place soon.


----------



## tallie (25/11/10)

Will88 said:


> I haven't had a hofbrau dunkel in over 3 years... definitely going to drop by this place soon.



The Dunkel was good, as was the Spaten and Paulaner! :beerbang:


----------



## Snowdog (25/11/10)

MMmmm... being the fan of dark brews, I'll definitely have to pay a visit. Hopefully I can tear the wife away from her beloved Bel-Vue Kreik at the Belgian long enough to enjoy a couple...


----------



## Crunched (26/11/10)

Dropped in for lunch today with workmates - great place. Beers were great - had a Hofbrau Dunkel, Paulaner Munich Blonde and a Hofbrau Original. Food is excellent and best of all, the waitresses are almost all german and fit the part very well (love the uniform too btw).

Think I just found a new Friday arvo local. Cheers BribieG for the heads up. Going back there after work!


----------



## kuzzy (26/11/10)

Went for a few on Wednesday just after lunch, must have been good as I don't remember getting home


----------



## Shed101 (26/11/10)

took a group of four female colleagues there yesterday. one said the franziskaner was as good as a cooper's pale 
another had a bottled kristal- on my suggestion and reckoned it was really nice for beer!
another had the banana flavoured 'ladies bier' and was pleasantly surprised.

I had a spaten and a franz- dunkel. Not bad at all.


----------



## Snowdog (4/12/10)

+1 for the service, and +1 for the Dunkel!


----------

